# Ontario Politics 2016



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2016)

Starting a broader, more general political thread than this one (saved for specific "incidents meriting wrath" dealing with specific individuals).

Let's kick this one off, then, with word of a by-election in a previously-Team Blue seat:


> Premier Kathleen Wynne says she will ask the lieutenant-governor to call a byelection in the riding of Whitby-Oshawa for Feb. 11.
> 
> The seat has been vacant since August, when Progressive Conservative Christine Elliott resigned months after losing the race for party leader to Patrick Brown.
> 
> ...


Let the bashing begin! ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2016)

Holy crap - how bad do things have to get for the BOSS to say "no more"?


> In a surprise move, Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne announced Tuesday that she is cancelling all of her upcoming private fundraising events and is instructing members of her cabinet to do the same.
> 
> Wynne made the announcement in question period Tuesday in response to a query about Liberal party fundraising from PC Leader Patrick Brown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloud Cover (6 Apr 2016)

The first thing that comes to mind is that perhaps the good Premier is about to legislate the expansion of permissive use of public funding for party purposes. You know, like a lot of other places once did ....


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (6 Apr 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Holy crap - how bad do things have to get for the BOSS to say "no more"?



Nothing says responsible leadership like "leading by example" once you've been caught. It's like her photo op with the "black lives matter" protesters the other day... it was so fortuitous that there just happened to be a camera right there to capture the moment! She's taking a page from the PM it appears and "going to the people" (as long as the people agree with her)


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Apr 2016)

Conclusion: they already have enough money.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Apr 2016)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-politics/buried-report-reveals-corporate-giants-gained-the-most-in-ontario-business-supports

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-politics/which-companies-and-unions-donated-big-bucks-to-major-ont-parties-search-our-databases

Quick scan of the above is interesting.

Unions contribute to the Liberals and the NDP.  Businesses contribute to the Liberals and the Conservatives.  Businesses often bet on both horses.  That doesn't particularly bother me - especially given the size of the donations.

But, is it just me, or does it feel wrong, that both the Ontario Provincial Police Association, and The Law Society of Upper Canada both contributed to the Liberal Party and just the Liberal Party?

Shouldn't both the lawyers (and judges) and the coppers be barred from any involvement in politics?  We rely on their neutrality for our system to work effectively.  It doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies to think that the Coppers and the Courts find advantage with one political party.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Apr 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-politics/buried-report-reveals-corporate-giants-gained-the-most-in-ontario-business-supports
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/canadian-politics/which-companies-and-unions-donated-big-bucks-to-major-ont-parties-search-our-databases
> 
> ...



Police and Corrections unions in Ontario were actively campaigning for the Liberals in the last election. It is completely unethical for any public service union, or member to campaign for any political party in an official capacity. Private individuals is democracy, the unions buying votes is corruption.


----------



## Remius (8 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Police and Corrections unions in Ontario were actively campaigning for the Liberals in the last election. It is completely unethical for any public service union, or member to campaign for any political party in an official capacity. Private individuals is democracy, the unions buying votes is corruption.



This why i hate seeing my money that goes into a union being used for this kind of stuff without my consent.


----------



## Cloud Cover (8 Apr 2016)

I have no idea why the LSUC is paying any money to any political party. They are a governing body with discipline and enforcement responsibilities, and are supposed to be non-political with the whole idea being that they have a mandate to protect public trust in the profession  .... oh wait, never mind....


----------



## Remius (17 May 2016)

In other news, Ontario is looking at banning natural gas for heating...yes, this is actually a thing.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-climate-change-1.3584402


----------



## George Wallace (17 May 2016)

Remius said:
			
		

> In other news, Ontario is looking at banning natural gas for heating...yes, this is actually a thing.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/ontario-climate-change-1.3584402



Prime example of the "Lunatics running the Asylum".


----------



## ModlrMike (17 May 2016)

It won't kick in until 2030, so if the opposition can get itself together, there might be an opportunity to stop this nonsense.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 May 2016)

I wonder if they ever heard the story about the goose and the gander?

Ontario, through Hydro-One, just spend god knows how many hundreds of millions to move away from coal and some nuclear over to, guess what: natural gas. !!!!!

Besides, natural gas for home heating is close to being the least polluting fuel. Sure, electricity pollutes less, but you have to generate it somehow. Right now, the percentage of Ontario home electrically heated is so low that for everyone to switch to it would require a very large amount of extra electrical generation capacity: How's that going to be generated?

And wood and oil are much more polluting than natural gas. 

In fact, the only efficient "renewable" source of heating (and cooling) for a country like Canada is geothermal. But that is incredibly expansive to retro-fit into a house already built and heated by other means.


----------



## cavalryman (17 May 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I wonder if they ever heard the story about the goose and the gander?
> 
> Ontario, through Hydro-One, just spend god knows how many hundreds of millions to move away from coal and some nuclear over to, guess what: natural gas. !!!!!
> 
> ...


Thus always the incoherence of Kathleen Wynne and her predecessor Dalton McGuinty.  The only people dumber than those two and their cabinets are the Ontarians who keep voting the provincial liberals into office.  I wish I could just sit back and watch Ontario suffer under the continued stupidity, but sadly I happen to live in Wynne's demented wonderland.


----------



## YZT580 (17 May 2016)

geothermal is also totally impractical in an urban setting unless they also maintain larger i.e. greater than half acre lots or install vertical exchange coils which is a very expensive proposition.  Fellow Ontarians, bend over!


----------



## PuckChaser (17 May 2016)

The current Prime Minister's chief advisors were the chiefs of staff for Wynne. If you think this will only be isolated to Ontario.... the Climate Gestapo could be a federal agency soon.


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 May 2016)

>In other news, Ontario is looking at banning natural gas for heating...yes, this is actually a thing.

I am hoping they pursue that aim enthusiastically.  I expect the result to be a horrible warning, and we need more horrible warnings, preferably at the expense of people in provinces other than my own.


----------



## Remius (17 May 2016)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> >In other news, Ontario is looking at banning natural gas for heating...yes, this is actually a thing.
> 
> I am hoping they pursue that aim enthusiastically.  I expect the result to be a horrible warning, and we need more horrible warnings, preferably at the expense of people in provinces other than my own.



This plan also includes more electric cars.  A whole lot more.  It will likely have an adverse effect on the oil industry in this country.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 May 2016)

Remius said:
			
		

> This plan also includes more electric cars.  A whole lot more.  It will likely have an adverse effect on the oil industry in this country.



More likely in other countries. We import a LOT of oil that could be produced domestically. 650,000 barrels a day.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 May 2016)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Thus always the incoherence of Kathleen Wynne and her predecessor Dalton McGuinty.  The only people dumber than those two and their cabinets are the Ontarians who keep voting the provincial liberals into office.  I wish I could just sit back and watch Ontario suffer under the continued stupidity, but sadly I happen to live in Wynne's demented wonderland.




Well, you might argue that the only people dumber than those two are the Conservatives who kept on selecting unelectable leaders ...
     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











It wasn't that any of them were bad politicians, nor stupid and certainly not dishonest ... the problem was that the PC party of Ontario did not have (still does not have?) a _vision_ that resonates with about half of Ontarians. All three leaders were divisive in their own rights and none could "connect," well enough, with most, mainstream, urban and suburban Ontarians. The Liberals simply out-campaigned (out-promised) and *out-politiced* the PCs. They, the Liberals, deserved to win back-to-back-to-back majorities because they understood and campaigned on what Ontario, writ large, _*wanted*_ rather than on what one sector (rural and small town, conservative Ontario) thought Ontario needed.


----------



## ueo (18 May 2016)

I have to disagree! The one sector is and will remain the TO and its immediate environs. Apparent to all.


----------



## suffolkowner (18 May 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, you might argue that the only people dumber than those two are the Conservatives who kept on selecting unelectable leaders ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ERC I have to agree as the PC's never presented a good alternative to the Liberals for the non partisans. Campaigning on religious schools and cutting jobs were poor decisions in my opinion. Likely the voters will be in the mood for a change and as long as the PC's don't screw it up. Patrick Brown is an interesting choice as he has shown an ability to attract support whether it can be extrapolating to the whole province we will see.

I can't see how we can get off natural gas/propane for heating especially with the poor build quality of housing so that seems like a pipe dream


----------



## Kirkhill (18 May 2016)

Re Natural Gas.

Wasn't the electrification of Ontario tried once already?  I seem to remember when we came over here from Britain in the 60's that Ontario was building electric houses with no basements, hydro dams and nuclear plants.

And yet, here they are 50 years later and 70% of homes are heated by gas.

50 years, 2 generations, I guess that is long enough to forget.  Somebody might have to read a book or something.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 May 2016)

We had a whole subdivision here that was built totally electric. No gas service. It was all right until McSquinty took over and hydro bills started rising. Now there's lots of wood stoves and fireplaces. People can't afford $1000+/ month hydro bills and no one will buy the houses, nor will the province help upgrade them.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 May 2016)

Isn't that the point? They've dug themselves in an electricity sinkhole and now they want your money to get them out. Whether you want to or not.


----------



## mariomike (20 May 2016)

May 20, 2016 

Raymond Cho and Doug Ford team up in Scarborough to take on provincial Liberals 
Councillor seeks to represent Progressive Conservatives in Scarborough-Rouge River riding 
http://www.insidetoronto.com/news-story/6564507-raymond-cho-and-doug-ford-team-up-in-scarborough-to-take-on-provincial-liberals/
And former Etobicoke councillor Doug Ford – rumoured to be interested in running there for the PCs himself – wants to be Cho’s campaign manager.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Jun 2016)

MORE DOLLARS WASTED and for what?


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Audit reveals Pan Am Games were $342M over budget, but Ontario still paid $5M in performance bonuses
> The Canadian Press
> Wednesday, Jun. 8, 2016
> 
> ...



More on LINK


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2016)

MORE DOLLARS WASTED and for what.......AGAIN?


Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> Kevin O'Leary sends another open letter to Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne
> KEVIN O'LEARY, SPECIAL TO POSTMEDIA NETWORK
> Aug 28, 2016, Last Updated: 3:29 PM ET
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## GAP (1 Sep 2016)

Shit, you guys have my sympathies.....the NDP here in Manitoba did some wacky things like pay out a billion to Onitracs up in Churchill, but I don't think they can top Wynne..................and you guys keep voting them in. What's up with that?


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Sep 2016)

Ask Toronto and the teachers/OPP/OPSEU unions. I think even they may change their tune this time around.


----------



## FSTO (1 Sep 2016)

I just came back from a week in Ontario. Man are people pissed at their electrical bills and the way the Wayne government is foisting these windmill farms on areas that did not vote for them. And the gas plant fiasco? Wow, what a colossal FUBAR that was.

Remember, quite a few of the Wayne advisers are now advising the Trudeau government.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2016)

FSTO said:
			
		

> Remember, quite a few of the Wayne advisers are now advising the Trudeau government.



And that is a "DOUBLE WHAMMY" for the people of Ontario.


----------



## Lumber (1 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And that is a "DOUBLE WHAMMY" for the people of Ontario.



Combined Power and Water bill for March-April: $230
Combined Power and Water bill for May-June: $330
Combined Power and Water bill for July-August:...$550

But this is me in my house  :cold:...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Ask Toronto and the teachers/OPP/OPSEU unions. I think even they may change their tune this time around.



Don't put OPSEU in there......we were 'anyone but".    Smokey even called her a 'liar' just days before the election.....


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Ask Toronto and the teachers/OPP/OPSEU unions.



The OPFFA did not endorse Mr. Hudak.

Ontario Professional Fire Fighters Association

May 9, 2014

OPFFA says Tim Hudak is putting public safety at risk
http://opffa.org/items/Press%20Release%20--%20Response%20to%20Hudak%20100%20000%20job%20cut%20announcement.pdf
BURLINGTON – The Ontario Professional Fire Fighters Association came out against Progressive Conservative Leader Tim Hudak’s plan to cut 100,000 jobs from the public sector.

The union that represents firefighters backs the Liberals
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2014/06/10/collision_between_union_rights_and_journalistic_independence_tim_harper.html

“You’re the police officer, the firefighter and the paramedic who look into our frightened eyes and calmly tell us that we’ll be OK,” Wynne said while in North York. “Every day, you keep our communities safe and secure.”
http://www.thesudburystar.com/2014/06/02/hudak-and-wynne-duel-over-job-cuts

I'm retired, but I don't believe Mr. Hudak received a lot of support from the Police, Fire and Paramedic unions.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Sep 2016)

Bucket Boys  :facepalm:


----------



## QV (1 Sep 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Combined Power and Water bill for March-April: $230
> Combined Power and Water bill for May-June: $330
> Combined Power and Water bill for July-August:...$550
> 
> But this is me in my house  :cold:...



That is outrageous.  In Alberta I paid $206.xx for water, power, gas, and utilities this month.  Big house huge garden ac on most of the time.  When is the next Ontario election again????


----------



## Loachman (2 Sep 2016)

An eternity...


----------



## Nuggs (2 Sep 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Combined Power and Water bill for March-April: $230
> Combined Power and Water bill for May-June: $330
> Combined Power and Water bill for July-August:...$550
> 
> But this is me in my house  :cold:...


That's insane.

My first hydro one bill was $230

It's almost twice as expensive as NS. The weird part is my power usage was actually less than $100. It was the taxes compounding that were over half the bill.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2016)

Nuggs said:
			
		

> That's insane.
> 
> ......... The weird part is my power usage was actually less than $100. It was the taxes compounding that were over half the bill.



People have over $400 bills for ZERO usage, due to Delivery Charges, Paying down the Ontario Hydro Debt Charges, and the numerous Taxes on Hydro.  It really is insane......and then you look at the wages and bonus' paid to the top bureaucrats in Ontario Hydro and you really see how insane it is.


----------



## Nuggs (2 Sep 2016)

Ridiculous.... and to think I asked for this posting.... That'll teach me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2016)

Baby steps, but "Change may be in the wind":

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.



> PC candidate Raymond Cho wins Scarborough-Rouge River byelection
> 'With tonight's victory, this first step, the great leader Patrick Brown will become premier of Ontario': Cho
> CBC News Posted: Sep 01, 2016 6:13 PM ET Last Updated: Sep 01, 2016 11:45 PM ET
> 
> ...



More on LINK.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2016)




----------



## Remius (2 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Baby steps, but "Change may be in the wind":
> 
> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> More on LINK.



I really, really hope so.  

But by-elections with a 28 percent turnout at this particular time of the year might not be the best indicator.  Either way I'm glad the Liberals lost that one.  At the very least they can't use a win as a validation of their agenda.


----------



## Brad Sallows (2 Sep 2016)

ORPP was mainly a vehicle to create another large, deep-pocketed customer for ON's deficit-financing instruments.  (ON, not having a sovereign currency or federal bank, has to finance its deficits conventionally.  Having organizations/agencies with lots of funds available - particularly organizations with mandates to buy highly-rated debt - is critical to ON.)

CPP expansion is simply the same gambit, but the pool is expanded at the expense of all Canadians who get to enjoy the low CPP investor's rate of return.  (There is neither a current nor likely pension crisis among the middle class; all dollars being fungible, increased CPP contributions directly reduce other retirement savings, so the CPP expansion should generally be expected to lower expected retirement income.)  That is why the reform was structured to start with more contributions immediately, with increased payouts well down the road.  (Current retirees get nothing extra and soon-to-be retirees will get very little.  Only people with many years of contribution time remaining will benefit much, but their contributions of course go in immediately.)

ON, by inflicting this sh!t on everyone, is not being a very good Canadian at present.


----------



## Jed (2 Sep 2016)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> ORPP was mainly a vehicle to create another large, deep-pocketed customer for ON's deficit-financing instruments.  (ON, not having a sovereign currency or federal bank, has to finance its deficits conventionally.  Having organizations/agencies with lots of funds available - particularly organizations with mandates to buy highly-rated debt - is critical to ON.)
> 
> CPP expansion is simply the same gambit, but the pool is expanded at the expense of all Canadians who get to enjoy the low CPP investor's rate of return.  (There is neither a current nor likely pension crisis among the middle class; all dollars being fungible, increased CPP contributions directly reduce other retirement savings, so the CPP expansion should generally be expected to lower expected retirement income.)  That is why the reform was structured to start with more contributions immediately, with increased payouts well down the road.  (Current retirees get nothing extra and soon-to-be retirees will get very little.  Only people with many years of contribution time remaining will benefit much, but their contributions of course go in immediately.)
> 
> ON, by inflicting this sh!t on everyone, is not being a very good Canadian at present.



They are doing a good job of alienating the rest of the country.


----------



## mariomike (3 Sep 2016)

Jed said:
			
		

> They are doing a good job of alienating the rest of the country.



Time for this?

Why Ontario has a strong economic case for seceding from Canada
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/why-ontario-has-a-strong-economic-case-for-seceding-from-canada/article6296852/

Or, time for the GTA to secede from Ontario?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_municipalities_in_the_Greater_Toronto_Area#/media/File:Greater_toronto_area_map.svg


----------



## Brad Sallows (3 Sep 2016)

Except for the last point - Canadian taxpayers pay equalization, not provinces - I suppose ON can still claim to be shortchanged (I doubt most of those points have changed much in the past few years since Ibbitson's article was written).  But most of ON's problems stem from provincial policies which are hamstringing economic growth.  It may be a great thing that the province is on the bleeding edge of trying to attach real costs to some externalities, but there is no evading this fact: if a consumer must pay more to consume one thing at the same rate he will have to spend less on something else.  In effect, it roughly translates to a fall in productivity (same amount of money for less stuff).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2016)

A lamppost could win the next election by, simply, promising to lower electrical rates. This bitch won't stop until they take the office keys away from her.


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Baby steps, but "Change may be in the wind":
> 
> Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.
> 
> More on LINK.



Sad thing is, Raymond Cho was my councillor in Toronto/Scarborough for ever, and by far the worst representative of Voters ever.  He has tried his hardest to become an MPP and ran for all three parties.  Don't expect much from that clown!


----------



## mariomike (3 Sep 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> Sad thing is, Raymond Cho was my councillor in Toronto/Scarborough for ever, and by far the worst representative of Voters ever.  He has tried his hardest to become an MPP and ran for all three parties.  Don't expect much from that clown!



First elected as a Metro Councillor in 1991. People in the area know him. I met him a couple of times. Seemed like a nice man.  Never heard of Piragal Thiru for the Liberal Party or Neethan Shan for the NDP.

What a dream team!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> First elected as a Metro Councillor in 1991. People in the area know him. I met him a couple of times. Seemed like a nice man.  Never heard of Piragal Thiru for the Liberal Party or Neethan Shan for the NDP.
> 
> What a dream team!



Neethan Shan has ran for the NDP in the past, and a go getter. Piragal Thiru never heard of him, and is new in this area.  However, living here for 14 years I can tell you Cho was the bane of everyones existence!


----------



## George Wallace (4 Sep 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> John Tescione said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sad that the choices we are left with are what are leading us down these paths.  Seems that at all levels, the true leaders out there are not venturing into politics, leaving us with less than stellar performers.


----------



## mariomike (4 Sep 2016)

John Tescione said:
			
		

> However, living here for 14 years I can tell you Cho was the bane of everyones existence!



I read that only 28.14% of the eligible voters even bothered to show up. In 2014, the turnout was 47.48%.

It was interesting how when Mr. Brown introduced Mr. Cho to speak, Cho handed the mic straight to Doug. Doug said something about subways.

Globe: "Do you think Doug would be a good candidate?" Patrick Brown: "I think, um, well, Doug would be a good candidate."

Jonathan Goldsbie: "That was an A-plus awkward pause."

Asked about the first thing he'll do at Queen's Park, Cho ( age 79 ) says, "Party politics is kind of new... I have to learn a lot of things."

We may have lost Councillor Cho, but Mikey Stirpe  Ford ( our youngest Councillor ever ) will occupy his late uncle Rob's seat — as well as his office at city hall.

But, the really good news is... Ford Fest is back in town!

"We’re going to be having our Ford Fest in the next week and we’ll be announcing that.”
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/09/03/coming-soon-ford-fest

Come for your free burger. Stay for the fun!  

This is about Ontario politics, so I will add it here,

Sep 2, 2016 

Thorncliffe Park public school to offer alternate sex-ed curriculum
http://www.680news.com/2016/09/02/thorncliffe-park-public-school-to-offer-alternate-sex-ed-curriculum/
Last year hundreds of parents pulled their children out of class at Thorncliffe Park public school because they were uncomfortable with Ontario’s new sex-education curriculum.

I included a pic  of Singin' Jimmy in case the red beret caught anyone'seen eye . He actually got 213 votes in Ward 18.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2016)

Who and what is that in the first picture?


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2016)

That's Singin' Jimmy. He was a member of the Rob Ford Rangers.

That's also him in the bottom pic taking one in the kisser.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Sep 2016)

Singin' Jimmy  :rofl:

OK, Mike, there has to be a story behind someone like that! Spill!! :nod:


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2016)

After Rob dropped out of the mayoral election due to illness, Jimmy and his crew defected from Doug and Ford Nation and supported Mrs. Chow. That was a bit of a shock.

Rob's real security was handled by Jerry and Big Mike. I believe Jimmy is in his 80's.

That's Rob doing a hard hat inspection. 

Also, in that pic, Jimmy was trying to protect that girl ( forget her name ) with the lei thing around her neck at a Scarborough Ford Fest. The crowd was getting pretty hostile towards her, and the guy ( forget his name too ) with the flag over his shoulders. The other guy's name is Ron. Doug also helped cool them down.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2016)

http://globalnews.ca/news/2927414/wynne-to-prorogue-ontario-legislature-deliver-throne-speech-on-monday/

Wynne to prorogue Ontario legislature, deliver throne speech on Monday

TORONTO – Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne is proroguing the legislature so that her government can deliver a new throne speech Monday.

A speech from the throne is an opportunity for the Liberal government to outline a new set of priorities less than two years away from the next provincial election.

Major pieces of legislation for the government’s previous priorities have already been passed, including ones to enable a cap and trade system and the partial sale of Hydro One.

All government bills are being kept active, including election finance reforms, but it’s not yet clear what will happen to private members’ bills.

More coming.


----------



## Kirkhill (8 Sep 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> http://globalnews.ca/news/2927414/wynne-to-prorogue-ontario-legislature-deliver-throne-speech-on-monday/
> 
> Wynne to prorogue Ontario legislature, deliver throne speech on Monday
> 
> ...



I assume we can expect to see expressions of outrage in the media headlines?


----------



## Remius (8 Sep 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> I assume we can expect to see expressions of outrage in the media headlines?



Why would you assume that?  No sitting days are being lost and it's not like they are abusing the system to avoid a confidence vote nor is being done for months on end.

Don't get me wrong, I despise the current Ontario government.   No, what I see here is damage control over a mess they created.  Hydro is their problem of their own creation and their mess.  I guess the last by-election has scared them enough to all of a sudden care about something they didn't give a crap about before today.  I just hope Ontarians don't fall for it.


----------



## mariomike (11 Sep 2016)

Received a robo-call for Ford Fest 2016. Didn't go. Patrick Brown was there. Not sure about Raymond Cho.

Joe W. had this to say on September 09, 2016, 

" You know who would be perfect to run in a byelection to replace new PC MPP Raymond Cho on city council?

Doug Ford of course.

“Doug’s number scored higher in Scarborough than Cho’s,” joked a PC insider.

It would be great to have Doug run and get back on council with his nephew Michael and give Mayor Tory some tough fiscal opposition.

If Ford won Cho’s council seat in Scarborough-Rouge River (Ward 42) it would set him up for another mayoral run or to be a candidate in the next provincial election."
http://www.torontosun.com/2016/09/09/mayor-hec-scolded-for-speaking-out

Mikey is taking care of Ward 2.

Surprised Randy has not yet thrown his cowboy hat - which he seems to never take off - into the political ring.

From 2014,

Are the Fords Canada's Kennedys?    
http://www.torontosun.com/2014/02/16/are-the-fords-canadas-kennedys
"But no Trudeau is as famous as the Fords."


----------



## mariomike (3 Nov 2016)

Anti-sex-ed activists form Ontario political party
http://www.680news.com/2016/11/03/anti-sex-ed-activists-form-ontario-political-party/


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2016)

Further "oopsies" ...


> *Wynne adviser steps down after OPP charges related to Sudbury byelection*
> 
> Patricia Sorbara, who was CEO and director of the 2018 Liberal campaign, and Grit activist Gerry Lougheed face Elections Act charges for alleged bribery during the Sudbury contest ...


More via Google News here.


----------



## Nuggs (5 Nov 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Further "oopsies" ...More via Google News here.


Just wow...

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Journeyman (5 Nov 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wynne adviser steps down after OPP charges related to Sudbury byelection


Ah, the "Sudbury Incident"....   :nod:


----------

